

 I’m a Google Glass skeptic and think it’ll be the next Apple Newton - ASquare
http://andrewchen.co/2013/03/06/im-a-google-glass-skeptic-and-think-itll-be-the-next-apple-newton/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Anuj+Adhiya&utm_campaign=Anuj+Adhiya

======
deftnerd
I mostly agree. There is one use case I've seen and that's taking fast photos
when you can't fumble with a phone.

When I'm driving around, I always notice things that I would love to report to
the city or code enforcement like a streetlight that is out or a dumped
mattress or an abandoned house with grass 2 feet high.

I forget by the time I get home and I don't want to pull over to make a note.
Google Glass would be perfect to just press a button and take a picture with
the coordinates encoded in the image. Maybe also a voice memo attached.

~~~
ASquare
Absolutely.

I'm a skeptic for a completely different reason. I think wearables are just a
blip on the road to implantables. Irrespective of how complicated that makes
the ethics/politics/social implications etc, I don't see how that's where
wearable technology ultimately doesn't land up.

